# Huffy "star world"



## C M Gerlach (Jul 31, 2022)

I keep trying to buy this off a guy......anybody else have one of these awesome copyright ripoff things.....i was one of those 1970 kids that love this stuff.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 31, 2022)

"safe" front fork design.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 31, 2022)

Just can't think of what to offer the dude?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 10, 2022)

That's one I've never seen or heard of, kinda cool and different, one of the odd balls..,I'd probably try to buy it too...


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 10, 2022)

The headrest is homemade......kinda cool.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 10, 2022)

George Lucas gonna sue!!!  😝😆😝😆😝😆🤪


----------



## bloo (Aug 10, 2022)

That's pure late 70s all right.  I doubt the high sissy bar came with it though. IIRC you couldn't get those anymore by the time Star Wars came out. I'm thinking the wheelie bar's origins may involve golf.


----------

